# Which bosses did you struggle to beat?



## Talysia (Nov 3, 2006)

In just about every game I've played, there's at least one bossfight that takes you seemingly hours to beat, or you get wiped out every time.  Which game has the most difficult bosses to beat, or which ones did you struggle with?
I have to say that I struggled with Omega Weapon in Final Fantasy 8, and I'm still trying to beat Freya in Star Ocean - Til the End of Time.  The ones I used to get most annoyed with were the final bosses in Streetfighter2, though.  Until I got used to the game, that is...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 3, 2006)

The bloody Ghost King in Return of the King. I haven't played it in a good long while, mostly because of him! He's so annoying and difficult!
Oh, and back in my Pokemon stage (  ) as the gyms got progessively harder and by the end you needed practically everything in your pack, and your best pokemon, various revives and potions, just to finally beat them.

Edit: WOO! My 200th post. Boo yah!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 4, 2006)

Level 8 Mario 3. Darn bowser, darn him straight to HECK!


----------



## Crymic (Nov 4, 2006)

Still can't beat Xenosaga 1.. Guess I have to use a damn FAQ =/


----------



## Aes (Nov 4, 2006)

Talysia said:
			
		

> I have to say that I struggled with Omega Weapon in Final Fantasy 8


Tip:  Make sure everyone has 9999 hp, high speed, and haste (givens, I know) and be sure Rinoa's strongest learned spell is meteor.  (Meltdown or whatever is okay to have too)  Having meteor as her strongest spell means that, when under the effect of her Angel Wing ability, she will almost always cast it.  Since AW greatly increases the spell damage, you'll do well over 9999 every round.  Just have the other two keep everyone alive, and there's almost no way you can lose.

Has anyone ever played Saga Frontier 2?  The Egg, and the final battle in Gustave's scenario are so amazingly hard.  In fact, I have yet to beat them. :/

Back before I mastered Saga Frontier, the Earth Dragon (optional boss) gave me some horribly long battles, with many ending in failure.  Not only does it have a ton of hp and some brutal attacks, but it has one of the best shields in the game, so 2/3 of the time, whatever you hit it with just bounces off.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 4, 2006)

I must say, I eventually beat Omega Weapon a year or two after getting the game, and if I'd known about that trick, maybe it wouldn't have taken me so long!  I did it another way - using Zell, aura magic, and a good supply of holy wars (refined from Gilgamesh cards) - although it did take a LONG time!
I remember playing Saga Frontier 2!  Now that was a difficult game.  I remember giving up in disgust on several occasions...


----------



## gigi (Nov 7, 2006)

Rocktoise kicked my arse until after I got Belias.  Although if you can get lucky on the Quickening menu then you can beat anything. 

This is from FFXII btw.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 7, 2006)

I beat Omega by accident. I was losing badly, then i used Kamikaze and a phoenix down brought all my guys back 

Hardest ever boss: Xaero on Nightmare in Quake 3 Arena.


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 12, 2006)

Emerald weapon FF7


----------

